# Datenstrukturen



## hos15 (4. Dez 2016)

Hallo  Liebe Leute. Ich habe Folgende Aufgabe(siehe Bild) und ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll. 
Ich bitte um Hilfe vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Nuiton (5. Dez 2016)

Und was genau verstehst du oder weisst du nicht?


----------



## hos15 (5. Dez 2016)

Die erste Aufgabe verstehe ich nicht. Wie soll ich die Methode schlange() ändern ?


----------



## Jardcore (5. Dez 2016)

Welche Dinge hast du denn bereits versucht?
An einem konkreten Beispiel können wir dir besser helfen.


----------



## hos15 (5. Dez 2016)

Also die Methode schlange() habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich die ändern soll. Aber die nächste Aufgabe wo ich den Code für minimum ändern soll habe ich so gemacht: 


```
If(length >max || length<min){
length=max ;
length=min;
}
```


----------



## Joose (5. Dez 2016)

hos15 hat gesagt.:


> Aber die nächste Aufgabe wo ich den Code für minimum ändern soll habe ich so gemacht:
> 
> ```
> If(length >max || length<min){
> ...


Und wo hast du deinen Code eingefügt? Leider macht dein Code nicht viel Sinn. Du kontrollierst ob "length" größer als max oder kleiner als min ist.
Danach überschreibst du den Wert "length" mit max und danch gleich mit dem von min. Abgesehen davon ist "length" eine lokale Variable in der for-Schleife, wird als bei jedem Durchlauf neu initialisiert, somit geht dein gesetzter Wert verloren.


----------



## hos15 (5. Dez 2016)

Ja du hast recht


----------



## hos15 (5. Dez 2016)

Leute hilft mir doch bitte ich muss die übung morgen abgeben :/


----------



## VfL_Freak (5. Dez 2016)

Moin,


hos15 hat gesagt.:


> Leute hilft mir doch bitte ich muss die übung morgen abgeben :/


was meinst? Fertigen Code ??? 

Wie man Fragen richtig stellt: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------

